# Modding of Alpine H701.



## simon79 (Dec 11, 2012)

Folks,

has anyone tried modding their Alpine H701 processor? Changing of capacitors and etc? I will like to know what mfd capacitor can i change to and how many do i need? Beside the caps, what other things can i upgrade? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I know a few have modded the H701 but unsure of what exactly what was replaced with what....search some posts by the username "Matt R" (only one I can recall off the top of my head)


----------

